# Cant sleep... So I'm here at GRF again... Always the right place to be.



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, I feel your pain and heartbreak like my own. All your words I could write even so many months passed by, all you said, love, blessing and that feeling of missing and emptiness and surprise that life goes on around you like nothing happened. A lady I met couple days after I lost my Buddy told me once you push back in your memory those last days you will feel better, some kind of true, but still... This quote made me cry and smile that first autumn without my Buddy.

*"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." - Mary Carolyn Davies *​ 
And I do too close my eyes and try to imagine my Buddy is still with me, just around that tree so I can't see him right know. ​ 
Sending hugs from far away.​


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I could have written that same letter to my beloved Pudden. Hugs to you - hope you find new puppy love sometime in the future. I know I will


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

WHAT you wrote about your Cooper, is just so beautiful!
I feel the same about my Smooch, but could never have put it into words!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful letter to you boy. Just like the others, also something I could have written about my boy, whom I lost in March. 
Sending you the best and a deep understanding across the miles.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Your every word in the last paragraph painted a beautiful picture in my mind. Lovely tribute to your Cooper. The first snow we had a few days ago brought fresh memories for me...his paw prints.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper-your words are so beautiful and heartfelt. 

Pain and loss does change people but so does love and the happiness it brings. 

I pray with time your pain eases and your heart heals so that you may one day be able to open your heart and life to love and joy once again. 

I too believe that one day we will be together again with our beloved dogs and that in the meantime, they are still with us right by our side.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to your boy - he will always be with you

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom,  I'm everyplace!​


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Lovely poem to your best friend. I feel your pain and my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Forever Cooper (Jun 29, 2013)

wrote this on his birthday 31/10... i thought i got over it. but since that day i just start missing him like crazy and imagining all the 'what-ifs' again... every single day... why does the best thing in my life have to be taken away so soon... i dunno anymore.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am just in tears. I don't know why anymore either why they leave so soon. I have yet to experience this. I have 4 dogs going on 5. 2 of them goldens. They truly are the most amazing dogs I have ever met. Try not to think of those last few days as hard as it is we seem to dwell on the bad. He wouldn't want that. Sending hugs your way


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for your pain, so many of us have been there and are still there.
Don't worry about "getting over it", grief takes time. 
They were such an integral part of our lives, how are we suppose to get over that? Dogs give us the purest of unconditional love. 

It has been almost 8 months now for me and I miss my Toby every day. 

Take your time to grief, there is nothing wrong with that. If you want to share some stories of your Cooper, we are here to listen.


----------

